# Grandpa's Old Craftsman Lathe Help Identifying Model & Help With Spindle Removal



## tastrike (Mar 7, 2018)

I brought home a lathe that was in my grandpa's workshop that's been sitting under a workbench for a number of years. I don't know anything about it beyond the pictures attached.

[IDENTIFY]
Can anybody help me identify the year & model of this? I think it's a 1930s-1940s model based on research I've done, but I'm not sure beyond that.

[SPINDLE REMOVAL]
I'm having a hard time getting the spindle out to replace the belt. I believe the key on the back of the spindle is what is keeping it from coming out, but I'm not certain is that's the only thing that's keeping it from breaking loose.
Any suggestions?

[MOTOR & MOUNT]
The motor and mount was removed at some point in its life. I'm guessing a 1/2 HP motor will do the trick (bigger? smaller?). The mount is less important as I think I'm going to mount the motor below the lathe and run the belt through the platform it's mounted to.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Woodknack (May 12, 2017)

If all you want to do is table legs, a 1/2hp will do you fine. And really, with a lathe that small you won't be turning anything much bigger than table legs. If you want to get extra fancy, you can add a treadmill motor + electronics for variable speed. This article may help.
http://thewoodknack.blogspot.com/p/how-to-buy-vintage-lathe.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Use a link belt*

Harbor Fright has link belts that twist together in adjustable lengths, so no need to remove the spindle. Use a 1725 RPM motor in at least 1/2 HP. The greater the HP, the more torque for spinning larger stuff, BUT it's not a big enough lathe for much more than 10" diameter work.
I see it has threads on both ends, so possibly for a face plate for turning bowls? Lathes are tricky to run and can be quite dangerous when first learning. The chisels "catch" and things get thrown about.... :surprise2:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Go with a link belt as has been suggested, much easier than taking the lathe apart.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Lots of Craftsman Lathe info here:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsmanwood/


----------



## REOSpeed#wagon3013 (Feb 28, 2020)

I have a old Sears Craftsman 12 inch wood lathe, Model 113 23800, LR 16012. Where can I find out about it and how to reclaim it.


----------



## Mr_Clever_Coyote (Jun 30, 2020)

I know its been a couple years but I know your lathe and have restored one exactly like it. It is a 101.06242 Sears Dunlap 12" Benchtop Wood Lathe. As said before by someone you can find it at the machinery website. All that is there is a 3 page manual. Taking apart the spindle sucked but using a rod through the center hole and tapping with a hammer worked to get the center out. I also replaced the bearings with sealed bearings so I dont have to oil them and get it everywhere. And of course a few other things. Hit me up at [email protected] and ill send you some pics of mine. Im working on attaching an adjustable speed treadmill motor for ease of use. Hope to hear from you soon


----------

